
A Comprehensive List of Blockchain Platforms - wyem
https://www.technoduet.com/a-comprehensive-list-of-blockchain-platforms/
======
viach
So Aion comes first and Ethereum 8th, sorted alphabetically? Sounds fair.

------
rossdavidh
Probably it was not possible to make a comprehensive list, which says
something right there, but they are missing Factom (www.factom.com).

------
lycurgan
not even marginally comprehensive

